# Oinktoberfest?



## Woodman1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Anybody else getting excited? Hopefully the weather will improve. Looking forward to meeting alot of you all!


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> *Anybody else getting excited?* Hopefully the weather will improve. Looking forward to meeting alot of you all!


I know I am.  
Oh... you mean about Oinktoberfest   ...  nope. :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2006)

Woodman...we are getting the bad weather out of the way so that next weekend it will be great....I can't wait till Oinktoberfest 8)


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm counting the days, digging out all the winter clothes, and working on my story for the Customs officers when I cross the border, eh.

See y'all in Clarence in 9 days.


----------



## john pen (Sep 20, 2006)

are you kiding....free food and everyone else's beer..of course Im getting excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2006)

It sounds like there will be a lot of BBQ 4 U members there.  You all should get together and take a group picture with a big sign:


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone received a cook's packet about the contest. I'm looking for more information about the extra categories. What's the Jamaican theme all about.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't worry about the cold, if we have to, we will throw more wood on woodman's pit!   

Cheers


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Has anyone received a cook's packet about the contest. I'm looking for more information about the extra categories. What's the Jamaican theme all about.



Rich, I haven't got one either! I know they cashed my check though!


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 21, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Rich, I haven't got one either! I know they cashed my check though!



Dave, I received a confirmation that they received my application and payment with directions on which gate to enter the event, but nothing else. I have a bunch of cooking to do this week then it's  time to Shuffle off to Buffalo...


----------



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't quote me but I belive the cooks packages should be ariving soon...I think they were waiting for the flyers to be printed.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 21, 2006)

Tell George nothing like waiting til the last minute.  Let's pray for great weather.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 21, 2006)

Puff...you gonna make it?????


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 22, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff...you gonna make it?????


I think he should get the 'Iron Ass' award if he rides his scooter!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":e7l4soyp]Puff...you gonna make it?????


I think he should get the 'Iron Ass' award if he rides his scooter! [/quote:e7l4soyp]
Now you got me thinking.......if I ride do I win $


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 23, 2006)

I read on a New England forum that a strong contingent of NEB'S cookers are coming over. Lunchmeat, Dirty Dick, Hill Country and Anchormen are joining us. It should be a strong field.


----------

